# What size quick change tool post would I want to get for a 5900 series



## Buickgsman (Apr 4, 2013)

Would I want to get a AXA or BXA size quick change tool holder do I want to get for a 5900 series lathe?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 4, 2013)

Bob, 11" swing and smaller go with the AXA.  12" and 13" BXA.  The south bend I just go is a 14 1/2 and my BXA is too small for it. I had a Logan 11" and while a BXA would work on it...it really limited the size of tool bits you could use.  An AXA worked out much better.  That's probably more info than you were looking for...

Chuck


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 4, 2013)

BXA on my 11" colchester works nice.  Not sure I'd want to go smaller.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheeseking said:


> BXA on my 11" colchester works nice.  Not sure I'd want to go smaller.



BXA works nice on my 10EE too...but it swings 12 1/2"....my Logan 11 on the other hand only swung 11".


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a BXA on my Monarch CK 12. Works nice.

 I just got a wedge type QCTP and will have my BXA Phase II piston type QCTP for sale shortly.


----------



## Tamper84 (Apr 7, 2013)

On my lathe I got a BXA. I had it mounted once to check it out, looks nice. I need to finish my lathe to use it lol. 

Chris


----------



## RWL (Apr 7, 2013)

I use a BXA on my Clausing 5914.


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 7, 2013)

The AXA would work either way. If you found it low, you could allways machine up a spacer to lift it to the height you need. On my Sidney lathe, I have two tool posts that I use. I have the common AXA, and a CXA. My machine swings 17 over the ways, so the CXA is the best size and fit to the machine. The AXA is such a common size, and tool holders are available every where, that is why I use it for all but heavy work on my machine. A simple turned spacer under the tool post will work just fine, atleast has for me for many yrs. Though I must admit, that AXA tool post looks just wrong mounted up on my machine, though is works well.


----------



## Chuck K (Apr 8, 2013)

Paul, I've done the same thing to fit a BXA where a CXA would have been the perfect fit....in fact that's what I'm going to do for the 14 1/2 south bend I have right now.  I've used the BXA on it a few times but it's just too low for small tools.  If a CXA happens to come down the pike at a good price (like almost free) I'll buy one, but until that happens the spacer will suffice.

Chuck


----------



## toag (Apr 24, 2013)

Just bought a craiglisted axa for my 5900, the price was just too right, kinda fealt like stealing actually but iwas up for a week.  if i think its too teeny, i will let you know


----------



## toag (Apr 30, 2013)

well the axa was ok with a small spacer, so i think a BXA would work best.


----------

